# New Christmas Traditions...The Pope Tackle



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 25, 2009)

Apparently, the celebrations don't get started until the Holy Father has been tackled...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2009)

What amused me was the announcement that Midnight Mass would be at ten o'c'ock instead of midnight because of the Pope's busy schedule!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 25, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What amused me was the announcement that Midnight Mass would be at ten o'c'ock instead of midnight because of the Pope's busy schedule!



Well, it's midnight somewhere.


----------



## Carol (Dec 25, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What amused me was the announcement that Midnight Mass would be at ten o'c'ock instead of midnight because of the Pope's busy schedule!



What Gordon said 

Its not that unusual for an RC church to have a midnight Mass at an hour earlier than Midnight.  We had ours at 9pm.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 25, 2009)

I think at midnight the Pope wants to be tucked up in bed with some hot cocoa and a Lee Child novel.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 26, 2009)

I think the Pope needs to work on his sprawl.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 26, 2009)

Jesus should have warned him.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Carol said:


> What Gordon said
> 
> Its not that unusual for an RC church to have a midnight Mass at an hour earlier than Midnight. We had ours at 9pm.


 
yeah but the Pope has always had it at midnight (hence the name midnight mass lol) which is why they made the announcement that it wouldn't be then. He could well be the first one for hundreds of years to have his midnight at ten.


----------



## Carol (Dec 26, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> yeah but the Pope has always had it at midnight (hence the name midnight mass lol) which is why they made the announcement that it wouldn't be then. He could well be the first one for hundreds of years to have his midnight at ten.



That's true!  Wasn't thinking about it in terms of Vatican traditions.  

Pope Benedict is in his 80s, I suspect the change due to his busy schedule has more to do with maintaining his health.

Regardless, the headline Bill captured just cracks me up :lol:


----------



## crushing (Dec 26, 2009)

Sinead?


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What amused me was the announcement that Midnight Mass would be at ten o'c'ock instead of midnight because of the Pope's busy schedule!


 
Is he busy, or is he just old and tired?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't be laughing at an 82 year old man that is the religious head of the Catholic church getting knocked down but "The Pope Tackle" is just a Damn funny thing to read :lol:


----------

